# AF 3 days late!



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I am currently waiting for AF arrive from my 1st full cycle after a failed IVF cycle. It is currently 3 days late - which is the latest it has ever been! It is torturing me because I am going through the "I could be pregnant" thing and I know how disapointed I'm going to be when it arrives   
AF arrived right on queue at the end of the IVF cycle. I've took a test on the day I missed my period, but was a negative.
Has anyone experienced a similar issue after their IVF? Is it a common thing?

Thanks,
Jenny x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunately Jenny it's very common for your cycles to be messed up after a failed IVF    I always got my AF well before test date but then the next AF was usually late, due to all the artificial hormones still circulating! 

Sx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Jenny

After my failed cycles my periods were a bit erractic for a while, I suppose its just all the drugs etc coming out your system.

Amz x


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi girls, how long do they wait before starting your second cycle after first one fails? My AF has just come in second week of 2ww   I'm presuming they wait until your next AF? Which I suppose will December and I suppose they won't be able to go forward with December due to the hols?!


----------



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Jennyes, i was due to start my 1st ICSI last month but my period was 7 days late! when i eventually did have my period i rang the hospital and i had to miss a whole months worth of treatment!! as the egg unit is closed over xmas!! so i was very dissapointed  . The nurse said it was maybe because i was stressing myself over it all a little bit. I had never been that late on a period before! try not to worry im sure it will be here soon enough 

Claire xx


----------



## safeybelle (Aug 18, 2010)

Jenny

I am in the same boat as you! I bled a week into my 2ww and now 6 days late waiting for AF to show up. I guessed it was all the drugs I've taken since September but as time goes on I have to restrain myself that it's not something else.
I've had all the AF feelings that it's on the way but nothing!
Are you going to do a test? 
I'm holding off!
Keep in touch

X


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Amz & Purple: I guess its the norm then! I just can't help getting my hopes up - as my AF is normally dead on time without fail. My AF still hasn't arrived.
Safey - I actually think that this is more torturous than the 2WW for me  Yes,  I have tested - twice! As I tested this morning too. Now I feel more hopeful (not good) because I thought I could see an extremely faint line - however I think I am now going loopy. I am getting AF feelings too and have done for last 2 days but nothing x
Claire - that is just tooo annoying. I HATE AF at the best of times lol I think it is more of a chemicals in your system thing than stressing. I think they over-emphasise the effect of stress. I have never been late and have been more stressed than this before x Hope that your IVF cycle comes round quick for you x 
I have my follow-up appointment on the 30th and hope to start just after that. We have to wait 6 weeks between treatments.

Thanks,
Jenny x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Funnyskin - Sorry about your AF showing up  It's awful isnt it. For our clinic, we have to wait 6 weeks till the follow-up appointment and can then start anytime after that, as long as we have had 2 periods - i.e. the one that turns up after negative and then a full natural cycle. So really need AF to show before 30th for me (surely, it can't be that late!!! ?)
Jenny xxx


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Jenny- thanks for your response, I thought that would be the case, which is fine as its been a hell of a year and it sounds quite nice to have a break then start in the new year!
Keeping my fingers crossed for you... Keep us posted xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Just quickly wanted to point out that ivf is not a normal cycle and it is irrelevant to try and calculate when AF should be due as your cycle is completely regulated by the medications you take for ivf.

Basically, you should not get AF until you stop progesterone on an ivf cycle which results in a bfn.

If you are pregnant, you may bleed before OTD and this may not be normal.  It may be implantation (which should be hardly any blood at all) or a miscarriage or very commonly a lack of progesterone which has caused the lining to disinegrate.

That is why it is really important to have adequate progesterone throughout the cycle and to also test p4 levels at the same time as your beta hcg. 


Some women do bleed in early pg. even with adequate progesterone levels, so this may also be an issue - but it is not AF in the normal sense. 

Some women do not absorb the cyclogest pessaries adeuqately and either need very high doses (3/4 or more 400mg per day), or need injectible progesterone.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Daisy - thanks for you advice.  I bled 3 days before my OTD and also have a short luteal phase of 11 days. I am definitely going to ask the clinic for extra cyclogest and to test the progesterone on beta day.

My AF still has not arrived so now 4 days - but I really do think that this is not a real cycle but my body getting back to its natural rhythm.
I wonder if its better to wait for another cycle before IVF if this one is not normal? 

Jenny xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Jenny,

I think most clinics would recommend at least one cycle's wait before cycling again to let your body normalise a bit.

Also, again it isn't relevant that you have a short luteal phase as that doesn't have any impact at all on an ivf cycle because your are completely controlled by the meds.  It might be relevant if you were trying naturally but with an ivf cycle all stages are managed artificially.

You bled before OTD on last cycle but this cycle you have not bled yet?  Have you stopped progesterone support?  Sometimes it takes a while to bleed after stopping p4.

The fact that you haven't bled yet suggests that the progesterone was doing its job.  Were you taking more than on the cycle where you bled 3 days before OTD?  This might give you some idea.
You can always ask your clinic for Gestone on next cycle if you like.

Best,
Daisy
xxx

Good luck,
Daisy
xxxx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Daisy,
This is my first natural cycle - not IVF cycle - sorry I didn't make that very clear on my post! , so I'm not on progesterone support.
I bled 3 days before OTD on my first and only (so far) negative IVF cycle.
My AF is still late - I am on day 31 today - normally have a 26 (well, really 25.5) day cycle - so I am 4 - 4.5 days late.
However, your post has prompted me to add a few questions to my follow-up appointment list -so thank you Daisy x

Jenny xxx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi jenny (good name  )

im on my first icsi and waiting for et so dont know if its normal or not, however, i have been pregnant 10 times in my life, 2 of which are my dds and never once a pregnancy test or blood test was positive before i was 7 weeks pregnant. its very frustrating for me and dh as everytime im pregnant, the only way to prove it is to have an early scan at 6 weeks, ive had doctors tell me that theres no way that im pregnant only to do a scan and find a pregnancy sac. i have no idea why this happens,   praying that with ivf drugs i might show up on time for a change.
dont want to give u false hope, but u never know, our name might not be the only thing that we have in common. maybe wait a week and if af still hasnt arrived u could test again. 
good luck x x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Jenny 
Can't help but have hope! It's human nature. I am still late - and its now been 5 days! I keep getting really, really mild nausea but not sure if its all in my head. I'm getting headaches and feeling bloated and have lower back ache but that could be AF coming. I think I will do as you suggest and wait till I am a week late before testing again. I hope there's nothing nasty going on  
I have heard about how some people don't process the pregnancy hormone in the same way so that it is not absorbed into the the urine. Can't remember where I read that - some point in my obsessive googling probably  
Lots of luck for your transfer Jenny xxxx

Jenny x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for the luck hun. im so nervous but staying positive

will keep my fingers crossed that you're just showing up late. 

best of luck, let me know how you get on with ur next test 

x x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,
Just a quick update. My AF is now a week late but got a negative both Thursday and tonight, so just think my cycle is messed up after IVF. Going to test again tomorrow morning though!

Safey - what happened with your cycle?

Jenny xx


----------



## safeybelle (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Jenny

My AF showed up yesterday which was day 36, so a good 8/9 days later than usual. I did buckle and do a test though! My excuse is that I have got to have surgery on my thyroid gland on 2nd December and wanted to rule out being pregnant as I guessed they op wouldn't take place. It was a real last minute decision to do a test and I gr such a faint negative anyway, but im glad i did it. As none of the documentation I got from the hospital mentioned about your next cycle being messed up, I can understand why people would get their hopes up unnecessarily.

I have my ivf follow up on the 8th dec so some of Daisy's points are on my list too as I bled a week before OTD, I am thinking i didn't have enough progesterone. 

Good luck and hope the wait isn't much longer!
Keep us posted x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Negative again  I know I'm not pregnant but I just feel the need to know for sure! 
I'm not too bothered because I know I am starting my next ICSI soon.
Jenny x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

ah so sorry to hear that hun.   u have the right attitude though, look to the next try. fingers are crossed for u hun.   

take it easy x x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

For those going for a follow up consultation after a bfn, you might want to take a look at this link containing lots of suggested questions. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Martha


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

For anyone interested - my AF finally showed 10 days late, which is the latest I have ever been by 2 days. It's a relief to be honest. 
I'm now thinking of doing one more natural cycle before IVF now x
Jenny x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

jennyes2011, big  . 

best of luck hun x x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Jenny - thanks  Congratulations on being PUPO!!
Jenny x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just wanted to add something further to this post, for those who might be interested - I am now on my 2ND full natural cycle after my failed IVF, and I am now 5 days late!!
I have already started down-regging now though so not affecting my IVF at all.

I am guessing it will be less than 10 days late this time - at least I hope so! Can't believe how much IVF affects your cycles!

P.S I tested on the day of my missed period and got a negative. I havent tested since and plan not to. I have gained a bit of a phobia of the test stick especially the digital ones, which I have at the moment.

Jenny x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

...7 days late, and my baseline temperature has gone up to 36.8 (which is high for me).
I have only been tracking my baseline temps for 1 week this cycle - it has been 36.6 till yesterday (36.6 is normal for me in the luteal phase).

xxxxx


----------

